# Most bass efficient bookshelf speakers for stereo!



## kaushama

I am looking for an efficient bookshelf speakers for my Stello S100 (50W) power amp! I will not use a sub woofer, so I need a very good lower bass response. Most bookshelves do not have frequency response below 40-50Hz. I need it to respond to deepest bass notes with flat response! 
 Any suggestions to buy in UK?


----------



## cotdt

My bookshelves extend down to 35Hz, and I don't think there's much to gain from going further down. What matters is the quality of the bass, which you can get from sealed enclosures. Ported or bass reflex enclosures have deeper but looser less authoritative bass, which is no thanx. With 50W amp, efficiency should not be a factor at all. I've heard 8W SET amps get really loud on medium efficiency speakers. Those efficient speakers tend to have less than 1mm of xmax, so the bass output is very limited. The woofer should have at least 6mm of xmax if you want extension to below 40Hz and tight, authoritative bass. I recommend a sealed enclosure speaker with a 7" high output woofer/midrange. Expect efficiency to be about 87-89dB, but as usual manufacterers inflate their ratings by around 3dB.


----------



## kaushama

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## kaushama

For the time being I use, Pioneer CS5070. I got it from Amazon for cheap price as an interim.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking for an efficient bookshelf speakers for my Stello S100 (50W) power amp! I will not use a sub woofer, so I need a very good lower bass response. Most bookshelves do not have frequency response below 40-50Hz. I need it to respond to deepest bass notes with flat response! 
 Any suggestions to buy in UK?_

 

You're asking for something that for the most part doesn't exist. If you need "very good" bass response below 40-50 Hz, you won't find it in a bookshelf speaker. You could try a design using the Adire Audio Extremis, like the DIYCable Kit 61, but don't delay too long, since Adire Audio went out of business and the supply of Extremis drivers is scarce.


----------



## cotdt

kaushama you can do much better than the Pioneers. As mentioned above, the Adire Audio Extremis can do it, but I don't like the midrange which is muddy. I use the Dayton RS180 which I measured to extend ruler flat to 40Hz and then drop off slowly in response. A good commercial bookshelf would be the Magico Mini's.


----------



## kaushama

Well Pioneer CS7070 has 35Hz response and acoustic-energy Aelite two has 36Hz response! But no reviews and I don't know who they sound overall.


----------



## cotdt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well Pioneer CS7070 has 35Hz response and acoustic-energy Aelite two has 36Hz response! But no reviews and I don't know who they sound overall._

 

But 35Hz at what response? Usually it would be at -10dB, which means it doesn't really extend to 35Hz. You need to look at the actual frequency response graph. Here is what I measured for my speakers, (btw the two dips in the bass are not really there but due to the measurement technique):






 As you can see, modern 2-way bookshelves have very good bass extension.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well Pioneer CS7070 has 35Hz response and acoustic-energy Aelite two has 36Hz response! But no reviews and I don't know who they sound overall._

 

That doesn't mean anything. Most earbuds have specs that claim response down to 12Hz. Usually when you see that kind of low response for bookshelf speakers, it means -10dB (sometimes worse) and often includes some amount of room gain. There are limits to what a bookshelf speaker can do.


----------



## kaushama

Thanks for info! I think I should read more. I may consider even floor standing one. Where can I buy those Magico's?


----------



## kaushama

The DIYCable Kit 61 enclosures are already built or will I have to build it from the scratch?


----------



## cotdt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for info! I think I should read more. I may consider even floor standing one. Where can I buy those Magico's?_

 

Here: http://www.goodwinshighend.com/speaker.htm#magico

 I just listed it as an example, as you can tell by the pricing.


----------



## kaushama

Magico Mini 2, including dedicated stand. $26,400/pair!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I need PARAmedics here for CPR!!!!

 By the way the cardas HD650 cable in DIYcable is a bargain for 150$!! 10Ft

 Are they same as headroom ones!


----------



## cotdt

LOL!

 You can try getting an MTM bookshelf speaker for deeper bass and larger soundstage, but MT's have better sound quality in my opinion.


----------



## kaushama

This is the cable! Is it same as HEADROOM CARDAS?

http://www.diycable.com/main/product...roducts_id=515


----------



## kaushama

Quote:


 but MT's have better sound quality in my opinion. 
 

Thanks! What is MT's?


----------



## cotdt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the cable! Is it same as HEADROOM CARDAS?

http://www.diycable.com/main/product...roducts_id=515





_

 

looks like the same thing except for color.


----------



## kaushama

Oh That cutting wood and making an enclosure is beyond my scope now as I am away from home in a hostel!


----------



## cotdt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! What is MT's?_

 

Midrange/Tweeter also known as 2-way speaker. MTM is Midrange/Tweeter/Midrange, which is 2 midranges and a tweeter. They are harder to design as crossover points need to be very low, and many manufacterers don't do them right so there is always that risk when you buy an MTM. With two midranges (bass units), you'll get double the maximum bass output and 6dB higher sensitivity. This translates to half an octave lower in bass extension.


----------



## kaushama

Well Acoustic energy Aelite Two seems to such one and a showroom pair is listed for 380£ now (above 700US$) 






 I dunno This seems to be harder than I thought!


----------



## cotdt

yep that's an MTM. hmm looking at the specs, it uses small 4" drivers which is pretty weak. A 7" woofer MT should be better in all aspects. If going MTM, get one with bigger woofers


----------



## kaushama

Thanks for all the help. what I want is may be a floor standing one! I feel like aborting this speaker hunt and improve my headphone system. But sound of DA100 >GS-1> S100 is very impressive even with Pioneer cheapos!


----------



## ooheadsoo

It's not fair to generalize about ported and sealed bass. The best bass I've heard has still been ported. It's all about the system. Also, extension doesn't tell you how it actually sounds playing down low.


----------



## MD1032

Same with mine, they get down to about 40 Hz, after that, the response drops off greatly. Sure, I can hear down to about 32 hz just fine in these, but that's true for any bookshelf. Bottom line, if you want authoritive bass, you need a subwoofer or large speaker.

 I can't not recommend my current bookshelves, though (the Klipsch B3), for $300, they put out some serious bass, almost as if there's a subwoofer in the room, but there isn't... it's quite good. But I would be lying to you if I said that a subwoofer wouldn't improve their performance. That's true for any speaker.

 Anyway, good luck in your search. This kind of thing is what headphones are for!


----------



## Scrith

Sorry to repeat the obvious, but, well, it's obvious: if you want deep bass with small speakers, get a subwoofer. This is kind of the reason subwoofers exist in the first place.


----------



## kaushama

Only problem is I need to change my setup completely get a subwoofer in! I need separate subwoofer out and amp + subwoofer. Do I? Is there a method to insert subwoofer into this setup?

 DA100 > GS-1 > S100


----------



## JadeEast

You can run a sub that has a speaker level input right
 off the power amp binding posts at the same time
 as your main speakers in many cases, as well most subs
 have the ability to take a speaker-level input and
 pass through the signal to the main speakers.


----------



## kaushama

That won't affect SQ of the amp? The impedance and various complicating factors? The subwoofer have to be active one?

 I found this too!

http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/i...?topic=38384.0


----------



## kaushama

Are there any commercial type adapters allowing speaker out to provide an input to an active subwoofer?
 Can I use my GS-1 to give an input to subwoofer? What is the loop-out is used for in GS-1?


----------



## gotchaforce

http://www.alegriaaudio.com/Emma.htm

 thread over


----------



## philslade

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking for an efficient bookshelf speakers for my Stello S100 (50W) power amp! I will not use a sub woofer, so I need a very good lower bass response. Most bookshelves do not have frequency response below 40-50Hz. I need it to respond to deepest bass notes with flat response! 
 Any suggestions to buy in UK?_

 

This Audiogon thread might interest you: <http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?cspkr&1180290812&openflup&3&4#3>.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.alegriaaudio.com/Emma.htm

 thread over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Look at the top - sold out. Probably used the extremis.

 If you have elbow grease, however, you can pick up an exodus kit from diycable. They still have extremis left, and in any case, they are working on a custom xbl^2 driver to replace the extremis when they run out, so you're safe, either way. http://www.diycable.com/main/default...02110162263f99

 I'm sure GR-Research will come out with xbl^2 based speakers soon, as well. Too bad these places are all US based. I don't know if any UK players will jump on the xbl^2 bandwagon since it flies in the face of "restraint" and "reserve." Probably eats too much into their profit margin for the big players, too.


----------

